# Nice Mid-Priced Subs



## IBOITA (Jul 24, 2009)

I have some kicker comps that I got at Circuit City years ago and money is finally starting to get where I want it and I want to move up to some bigger boy gear. I'm looking at 2 12"s in the trunk of a 69 Chevelle. I listen to mostly rock and rap. I am about 70 percent settled on a pair of RE XXXs but I would like some other suggestions. Trunk space is not really a concern, BUT I would not mind downsizing to say one 12 or 15. If I move up to a more high quality speaker such as the XXX range will I encounter a noticable drop in Bass and SPL even from the generic kickers?


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

Checkout Sundown gear, as they have many offerings that should fit the bill. I've only heard great things about their products and customer service. The owner is a regular on these boards (sundownz), and I'm sure, would entertain any questions you have about his product, or your goals. Sundown Audio - Sundown Audio - Quality Mobile Amplifiers & Subwoofers 

Another supporting vendor to look into is Sound Solutions Audio http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/index.php. They have a high-end woofer that should match up to the XXX. They also have a rep I see frequenting here as well (SSaudio)

The XXX is a serious sub, and with the proper power and correct application, would most likely destroy the comps. Any of the other brands i mentioned would have massive output if that's what you want.


----------



## IBOITA (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. I have been looking through the site their gear looks interesting. Do you mind telling me which model would compete with the XXX?


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

SSA - Xcon
Sundown - Nightshade

These look like the high power/excursion subs that should match the XXX. May I ask what your goals are (why you want to upgrade)? You're posting in the SPL thread so I'd assume you like it loud, but I'd write them and ask their suggestions. I'm sure Jacob (owner of Sundown) will swing by and see this thread and comment.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

When did these become mid priced subs? I was thinking something along the lines of a Phoenix Gold RSDc, I would think the XXX and such are high end woofers, am I missing something?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Brian10962001 said:


> When did these become mid priced subs? I was thinking something along the lines of a Phoenix Gold RSDc, I would think the XXX and such are high end woofers, am I missing something?


I agree, XXX is definitely high end of the price scale. What about the SE-X subs? I have been looking at one of the 12" for a daily application.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I would consider the re se-x to be mid priced too, and really like them. if willing to spend more money than them look into diamond d9 subs also. not that the xxx isnt a nice sub, but at least its something to check out before spending your cash


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I would also look at the American Bass offerings the prices are pretty darn reasonable for what you can get.


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian10962001 said:


> When did these become mid priced subs?


That's what I was thinking, but I'd assumed he'd looked into some pricing.


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

IBOITA said:


> I have some kicker comps that I got at Circuit City years ago and money is finally starting to get where I want it and I want to move up to some bigger boy gear. I'm looking at 2 12"s in the trunk of a 69 Chevelle. I listen to mostly rock and rap. I am about 70 percent settled on a pair of RE XXXs but I would like some other suggestions. Trunk space is not really a concern, BUT I would not mind downsizing to say one 12 or 15. If I move up to a more high quality speaker such as the XXX range will I encounter a noticable drop in Bass and SPL even from the generic kickers?



Iboita, IMO, your decision should be based in what type of music you listen to the most and from what you posted (Rock and Rap) those are almost two ends of the spectrum (rock = kick drums and rap = mechanical bass)

Also you asked "will I encounter a noticeable drop in Bass and SPL" - keep in mind that low bass and SPL are two totally different things.

I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, I just want you to know what you're getting into because the RE XXX is not cheap.

I will say this, I have both 12" and 18" XXX and if you are looking for crazy low bass, this is the sub for you, if you are looking for SPL, you might want to look into the RE MT sub.

Good luck with your decision and let us know what you decide on.

-tanner


----------



## IBOITA (Jul 24, 2009)

Well with my budget and seeing the offerings at both the lower end(250 and lower) and the higher end(1500+) of the spectrum I considered them to be pretty mid-priced. I am a music producer and recording engineer by trade and the car is a sometimes daily driver and weekend car. My studio and home hi-fi setup are marvelous and after years of work I finally have the money to get my car up to a similar level. It is mostly a pleasure car really and would be used just to enjoy music. I frequent parties, cookouts, etc so it should do well in that arena. I like it fairly loud and I like BASS(I'd like it more absurd than refined.) As said before it will probably play rock(Metallica Slayer Kid Rock Hatebreed etc.) and rap(Busta Jay-z Lil Jon etc) mostly and some more classic music here and there. 

I might be interested in going 1 15" insted of 2 12" without losing balls. I'm not very knowledgeable in car audio but I know in other applications more speakers = more air so should I stick with the 2x12 plan? And thank you all for the replies, appreciated!


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

IBOITA,

IMO, you'll have to lean towards one or the other, I have a RE XXX system and a Alumapro system and they are very different (but great at what theyt do).

I was going to suggest some IDMAX or Alumapros but they are not optimal for rap music and mechanical bass tones but they will kick the day lights out of my RE XXX for accuracy and musicality!

After playing my Alumapros, my RE XXX sounds muddy but they do get low if that's what you want!!!!

As for the (1) 15" or (2) 12", you will get more output from the (2) 12"s because it's equivalent to (1) 18" (cone area)

Good luck in your search! and I hope you find a happy medium!

Tanner


----------



## IBOITA (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions so far. If anyone has anymore let em' rip!


----------



## 07BronzeFuz (Apr 11, 2009)

The kicker L7 15 can be had for under 250 and with 1000 watts on it around 4 cu ft it will be more than loud enought.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Kicker solo's are junk plain and simple. They have no support for when their china coils burn out and they will burn out. Every single person I've known with square solo's cooked the coils in short order.


----------



## IBOITA (Jul 24, 2009)

Brian10962001 said:


> Kicker solo's are junk plain and simple. They have no support for when their china coils burn out and they will burn out. Every single person I've known with square solo's cooked the coils in short order.


What would your recommend then?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Our SA-12 is a great mid-price sub


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

PAP is selling their 18in WMD's for 175 right now, that's half price and will blow the drawers off of a square solo 15 plus made in the US with parts that last.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

The phoenix RSdC's with the proper power levels will definitely rock.I just put 4 10's in my son's car on a Sundown SAE1000. Just ridiculous. Just remember, a 10 dollar or 10000 dollar woofer is only as good as the enclosure it is in.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I hear alot of good things about the RSDc's, I had some trouble with my Xenon component set but to be fair they did last 4 years with alot of hard use. SSA has a line of very nice subwoofers at a decent price. I have a Mach 5 Audio 18 in my home theater that gets brutally loud, they have several nice offerings in your price range.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

What kind of power do you have for the sub(s)? Sorry if I missed it somewhere already posted.


----------



## roadrage (Jul 16, 2009)

what kind of sub could I look at for a 14-16 cu. ft. wall with a pair of 15's or 18's. I've got 2500 watts rms @ 1 ohms for each sub? I'm needing to hit in the low 150's for my class. Right now I'm stuck at 149.9.


----------



## IBOITA (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright, I really appreciate the suggestions and advice. I plan to purchase my new system by the end of September. I will start doing some intensive listening and consulting at the local car audio spots this month when I have to time. Any more suggestions are greatly appreciated. This system will most likely stay in my car for a couple of years while I put in some more work only to be replaced by a stupid money system.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

How much power do you have available for sub?


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

sundownz said:


> Our SA-12 is a great mid-price sub


They are indeed and if the OP wants to hear one he should contact me ill be glad to demo it


----------



## IBOITA (Jul 24, 2009)

kfish323 said:


> How much power do you have available for sub?


Since the REs were my original frontrunners and I'm still looking within that price/performance ratio I was initially thinking about 1500-2000 watt monos for each subwoofer.

Thanks for the offer Andy! I'll definitely consider it.


----------

